# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Is it safe to allow a ball python to wrap around your neck? Rest on your shoulders?

## EvesFriend

I am a new snake owner and I have always been a little hesitent to the idea of allowing a snake to wrap around my neck. I see people do it all the time;  however, my better (or worse?) judgement tells me it's probably not the smartest thing and best to be avoided.

Is this fear justified? Is there any ongoing statistics of ball python related deaths?

----------


## capitalB

none that i know of. would have to say impossible for a grown mentally capable adult.

----------

_andyroof1979_ (09-20-2014)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

any snake over 4 ft is capable of squeezing the neck to the point of suffocation. I for one will never put a snake on my neck unless i have more than one person just encase.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## Paysons Bps

just be aware you have a snake around your neck, ive never heard of somone being injured by doing that but i would never do it with a burm. =D 

-Payson

----------


## Kaorte

A ball python is not going to be able to strangle you to death, but you shouldn't really make a habit of putting snakes around your neck. there are some snakes that can easily strangle a full grown adult human so it is better to just not do it at all.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),_darkbloodwyvern_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

I don't think there's been any deaths, although I did read a post from someone on here saying that a man fell down the stairs, got knocked out, and died because the ball python got scared and constricted on his neck. 

We put ours around our necks. They've never gotten too tight, and when they do get uncomfortable for us we either readjust them or wrap them around our arm instead. 

If you aren't comfortable with it, don't do it. I have very very long hair and one of our BP's loves to play in it. Another one will wrap himself loosely around our necks and hang like a necklace. The third one would rather be a bracelet. 

It's all what your comfortable with.  :Good Job:

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## EvesFriend

> none that i know of. would have to say impossible for a grown mentally capable adult.


How is it impossible that a fully grown ball python couldn't strangle you to death?

----------


## Kaorte

> How is it impossible that a fully grown ball python couldn't strangle you to death?


A single human will almost always be stronger then a full grown ball python. 

Also, ball pythons aren't really the type of snake to kill out of fear. There is not one known death caused by a ball python.

----------

capitalB (04-16-2010),_King's Royal Pythons_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

> There is not one known death caused by a ball python.


Did anyone ever find out where that story came from about the guy falling down the stairs? Since I've been a member I've been going back in the forum pages. I'm up to page 150 and didn't see where the story originated.

I'm just curious cuz it sort of sounds like an urban legend.

----------


## Kaorte

> Did anyone ever find out where that story came from about the guy falling down the stairs? Since I've been a member I've been going back in the forum pages. I'm up to page 150 and didn't see where the story originated.
> 
> I'm just curious cuz it sort of sounds like an urban legend.


It either is a myth or it was caused by a snake other then a ball python.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

I would never recommend placing any type of constrictor around your neck. It takes less pressure around the neck than alot of people think , to drop you unconcious. If I remember right there was a post on here awhile back about something like this happening to one of the members of the site, also if my mind serves me right they were close to losing conciousness during the ordeal.

----------

Enirei (11-28-2016)

----------


## capitalB

> How is it impossible that a fully grown ball python couldn't strangle you to death?


sorry,grown mentally capable HUMAN adult.

rear-naked ball python choke!!? bottomline if your not comfortable with it around your neck. don't do it!

----------


## mommanessy247

years ago i used to walk around with my ball python on my shoulders. she never did go around my neck. i think it depends on the comfort level of the individual. if you trust the snake enough...if not dont do it.

----------


## pavlovk1025

> A ball python is not going to be able to strangle you to death, but you shouldn't really make a habit of putting snakes around your neck. there are some snakes that can easily strangle a full grown adult human so it is better to just not do it at all.


*I disagree, a ball python can full well strangle you to death. Scroll down for pics of a ball python's constricting power.*




> A single human will almost always be stronger then a full grown ball python. 
> 
> Also, ball pythons aren't really the type of snake to kill out of fear. There is not one known death caused by a ball python.


*And no, I wasnt strong enough to unwrap her, and Im a big guy. She tucked her tail, and went into strike mode and was so tightened up that i had no shot, couldnt even get a hand in there. Took her 10 minutes to ease up. By that time I couldnt feel my hand, and it stayed numb for about another hour.*

Kill mode. Shes only about 1300 grams here, but solid muscle. I only have pics because I thought it was incredible that she wanted me to die so bad. Reason for the anger: I gave her a pill.



Notice the difference in color between my arm and my hand. It went to purple shortly after that.





DONT DO IT...or if you do be aware of the snake at all times. If it's around your neck like a scarf hanging down, youre fine, but dont let it wrap around your neck. Thats when problems can occur. Ive had one tighten up for warmth but it was tight enough that I god red in the face. Unwrapped that one real quick.
Ball pythons can choke you out. Thats just the truth to it. Well the bigger ones anyway (900+ grams)

----------

_angllady2_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## JLC

I would concede that it is within the realm of possibility for a ball python to strangle a person, even an adult....given precisely the right circumstances to allow such a thing to happen. 

But the odds of something like that happening are so incredibly slim as to hardly be worth considering at all.  You have a much higher risk of choking to death on a bite of steak...so maybe we should never eat when we're alone?  :Confused:  And we should avoid stairs at all times because of the risk of tripping and falling down them.  And never...ever...get into a car, those things are death-traps on wheels!

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016),hig (05-19-2011),_Skittles1101_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## Repsrul

I just don't understand the fascination with putting a snake around your neck. I just don't get it. I would rather hold the snake in my hand where I could look at it and enjoy it. 

 But one of my biggest pet peeves is when adults do it around kids.

----------

_darkbloodwyvern_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## flynn

I put my balls around my neck ( :Surprised: ) when I'm cleaning their tubs/enclosures;  have been doing that for 10 years.  I dont like to walk around too much with them around my neck though, as I'm sure it makes them feel uneasy.

I really dont believe that a ball python can be a threat to an adult.  But thats just my opinion.

----------

hig (05-19-2011)

----------


## WesleyTF

If a BP were around your neck, you'd also have both hands to get at it.  I find it hard to believe someone who believe there was a serious threat to their life wouldn't be able to pull a BP off their neck should the circumstance arise.  I would remit that they have the capability to do it, but I wouldn't hesitate to allow one around my neck, should I be fully cognizant.  I can see a drunk person passing out and being finished off by a BP, but that's one of the very few scenarios I see in which the BP wins.

----------

_andyroof1979_ (09-20-2014)

----------


## TessadasExotics

> A ball python is not going to be able to strangle you to death, but you shouldn't really make a habit of putting snakes around your neck. there are some snakes that can easily strangle a full grown adult human so it is better to just not do it at all.


I can guarantee you that a ball python has enough strength to strangle a person (or even a full grown adult human )to death.

Any one who says that a ball python doesn't have the strength is lying to them selves.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),ninerballs (07-15-2011)

----------


## flynn

> I can guarantee you that a ball python has enough strength to strangle a person (or even a full grown adult human )to death.


I'm curious to know what your guarantee is based on.  Do you know how much force is needed to crush an adult humans windpipe to the point of asphyxiation?  Granted it would take a lot less force to slow or stop the blood flow to the brain.  Have you read somewhere of this happening?  Is your guarantee based on the adult being drunk or mentally handicapped or something?

I'm seriously curious to know, this is not a sarcastic post.

Since I first read this thread, I've also been wondering if everyone’s opinion would be the same if this question was posed by the politicians a few months ago, and used as cannon fodder in their move to ban some exotics.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## Kaorte

> But the odds of something like that happening are so incredibly slim as to hardly be worth considering at all.  You have a much higher risk of choking to death on a bite of steak...so maybe we should never eat when we're alone?  And we should avoid stairs at all times because of the risk of tripping and falling down them.  And never...ever...get into a car, those things are death-traps on wheels!


Exactly :/ 

Just because it COULD happen doesn't mean it is always going to. If everyone stopped doing things that were dangerous well, no one would be doing anything at all!

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## TessadasExotics

Small constrictors approximately 3 ft long and 1.5 inches thick can squeeze with pressures up to 4 PSI 

A 4 or 5 foot ball python is much larger than 1.5 inches.
Read more: http://ngccommunity.nationalgeograph...#ixzz0lHWskHiw

Also an 18 foot python applies 12 psi and a 5 foot 6psi.

That's per square inch. My neck is about 17 inches If a ball python where to wrap around my neck with 2 coils and lets just say it only has 4psi of strength. At only 34 square inches (if the snake was only 1 inch around in diameter) that would be the same as 136 pounds of pressure. 136 Pounds of Pressure! Tell me just how easy that would be to remove?

Ok well maybe BG or Boanerges could possibly get it off with little to no difficulty. lol j/k even they would have troubles i bet. Especially if one were to panic which I am sure most would.

----------

_angllady2_ (05-18-2011),ninerballs (07-15-2011)

----------


## TessadasExotics

> Exactly :/ 
> 
> Just because it COULD happen doesn't mean it is always going to. If everyone stopped doing things that were dangerous well, no one would be doing anything at all!


Never once did I ever say *it would happen*. I Doubt that it ever would, as a constrictor normally only constricts like that to kill. They usually only kill or try to kill what they think they can consume. I am sure that a ball python knows with out a doubt that it can not consume a human. I have and will put ball pythons on or around my neck. I am merely pointing out that a Ball Python has the ability to constrict and kill a grown man. For some one to doubt that is just silly.

----------

_darkbloodwyvern_ (05-19-2011)

----------


## EvesFriend

> But the odds of something like that happening are so incredibly slim as to hardly be worth considering at all.  *You have a much higher risk of choking to death on a bite of steak...*



I have a hard time believing that. Do you know of any actual studies to support this statement?

----------


## Kaorte

Let me rephrase what I said then. 

A ball python is surely capable of strangling an adult human, but only with a full force constrict to kill. A ball python is unlikely to constrict to kill an adult human unless threatened greatly.

Just don't piss off your snake and put it around your neck. Problem solved!

Or even better, just don't put your snake around your neck.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Exactly :/ 
> 
> Just because it COULD happen doesn't mean it is always going to. If everyone stopped doing things that were dangerous well, no one would be doing anything at all!


So you admit that putting a fully grown ball python around your neck is dangerous. This is in stark contrast to what you said earlier in this post. It's nice to see you are finally being honest with yourswelf.  :Smile:

----------


## flynn

> Small constrictors approximately 3 ft long and 1.5 inches thick can squeeze with pressures up to 4 PSI 
> 
> A 4 or 5 foot ball python is much larger than 1.5 inches.
> Read more: http://ngccommunity.nationalgeograph...#ixzz0lHWskHiw
> 
> Also an 18 foot python applies 12 psi and a 5 foot 6psi.
> 
> That's per square inch. My neck is about 17 inches If a ball python where to wrap around my neck with 2 coils and lets just say it only has 4psi of strength. At only 34 square inches (if the snake was only 1 inch around in diameter) that would be the same as 136 pounds of pressure. 136 Pounds of Pressure! Tell me just how easy that would be to remove?


Interesting information, thanks for that.  I would doubt the number is accumulative as is speculated, but I do realize the point your making.




> Small constrictors approximately 3 ft long and 1.5 inches thick can squeeze with pressures up to 4 PSI


By this logic a corn/king snake is also capable of killing, right?

----------


## Kaorte

> I have a hard time believing that. Do you know of any actual studies to support this statement?


6. Suffocation
Deaths per year: 3,300

Call this one the "Heimlich" section, as these deaths mostly resulted from blockages of the respiratory system by food or other objects.
http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/topte...dentsfull.html

Average Human Deaths per Year from captive constrictor snakes.
0.44
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...dBR8e6jikjjYVw

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),_Skittles1101_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## Kaorte

> So you admit that putting a fully grown ball python around your neck is dangerous. This is in stark contrast to what you said earlier in this post. It's nice to see you are finally being honest with yourswelf.


In my first post I flat out said that you just SHOULDN'T do it. I don't do it but that doesn't mean I think it is dangerous. I still don't think it is dangerous. 

What are you talking about????

----------


## WesleyTF

Perhaps 130+PSI over the entire snake, but you're not trying to remove the snake from all sides at one time.  Furthermore, the amount of pressure that they're able to apply diminishes significantly as you move away from the muscled mid-section.  You grab onto a piece of it--tail, head, whatever you can get--and yank it off.  Maybe it's possible if someone panics they can't figure out what to do in time, but I highly doubt that someone in full mental capacity could be subdued by a BP.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## xdeus

:sploosh:  A Ball Python killing an adult.  That's hilarious!!  :ROFL: 

If we're going to look at theoreticals, I suppose a corn snake, gopher snake or milk snake could probably kill an adult as well.  Just wrap them around your neck, get them really stressed, and try not to move.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),flynn (04-16-2010)

----------


## TessadasExotics

I would not consider it too dangerous to put a ball python around an adults neck. I doubt very seriously that a ball python would ever constrict an adult to death. Ever. We are not food or even remotely close to being considered food size.
But I do think it possible.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),ninerballs (07-15-2011)

----------


## WesleyTF

> 6. Suffocation
> Deaths per year: 3,300
> 
> Call this one the "Heimlich" section, as these deaths mostly resulted from blockages of the respiratory system by food or other objects.
> http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/topte...dentsfull.html
> 
> Average Human Deaths per Year from captive constrictor snakes.
> 0.44
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...dBR8e6jikjjYVw


this is a misleading statistic--you have to take into account how much time people spend eating vs. with lethal constricting snakes.  Everyone eats everyday, chewing and swallowing dozens or more times...  If everyone spent as much time with boas and full grown burmese, the stats would be different. 

I agree with you that it's not dangerous to keep a BP on your neck, but for different reasons.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## Kaorte

> this is a misleading statistic--you have to take into account how much time people spend eating vs. with lethal constricting snakes.  Everyone eats everyday, chewing and swallowing dozens or more times...  If everyone spent as much time with boas and full grown burmese, the stats would be different. 
> 
> I agree with you that it's not dangerous to keep a BP on your neck, but for different reasons.


Yeah but honestly, do you spend all your time with your snake around your neck? If you just do it from time to time, then the statistic still works.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## TessadasExotics

> A Ball Python killing an adult.  That's hilarious!! 
> 
> If we're going to look at theoreticals, I suppose a corn snake, gopher snake or milk snake could probably kill an adult as well.  Just wrap them around your neck, get them really stressed, and try not to move.


Ha! have you ever had a 5 foot python or boa wrap you up? Theoretical, yea ok.

Just saying.

----------


## EvesFriend

Thanks for the advice so far.

----------


## Hulihzack

Could it, maybe?  The point is, who would let it squeeze to the point of passing out...  
Its like one time, this guy calls our store and is like "My cal king swallowed my friend's finger, what should I do?"  I couldn't help but think... how did you let a 3 foot cal king go all the way down your finger??  They aren't _that_ strong or fast.  Same thing with constricting... just pull it off if it starts squeezing too hard, I've done it with 6 foot boas for cryin out loud.

----------


## xdeus

> Ha! have you ever had a 5 foot python or boa wrap you up? Theoretical, yea ok.
> 
> Just saying.


Many times.  I have no problem putting my 8' BCI around my shoulders and he is MUCH faster and MUCH stronger than any BP could ever be.  I also know that there has never been even one reported instance of a Boa Constrictor killing an adult, much less a BP.  I suppose a chihuahua could potentially kill a person too if you let it chew on your jugular, but it's not even worth worrying about it.

A five foot snake really isn't that big.  It wouldn't take much effort to pull him off if he were to constrict like he meant it.  :Wink:

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016),Scooda954 (10-03-2018)

----------


## TessadasExotics

> Many times.  I have no problem putting my 8' BCI around my shoulders and he is MUCH faster and MUCH stronger than any BP could ever be.  I also know that there has never been even one reported instance of a Boa Constrictor killing an adult, much less a BP.  I suppose a chihuahua could potentially kill a person too if you let it chew on your jugular, but it's not even worth worrying about it.
> 
> A five foot snake really isn't that big.  It wouldn't take much effort to pull him off if he were to constrict like he meant it.




Come on! Here is an 8' boa. You are trying to tell me that if he warped you up you would have no problem taking him off? Just how big are you? Doubtful that you are that big.
(This is not my picture.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10905173@N07/3148631783
Give me a break.


how about this one. could you get this red tail off you?

http://www.mccarthyboas.com/images/B...LBS_11Feet.jpg

again not my pic!


Also a Cincinnati man was strangled to death by his 13' boa in 2006. So never say never.

I never said that a ball python would constrict you and kill you! I did say that one could if it tried too. I also know that there has never been a recorded instance of a ball python killing an adult male human.

----------

ninerballs (07-15-2011)

----------


## flynn

But thats over three times as much PSI, as per your previous post  :Razz:  

Again just joshing with you, I realize the point your making.  Would that red tail be more dangerous than a BP?  Obivously.  But comparing apples to apples, I still dont belive there is any threat from a BP, to an adult human.  Which is what the OP was about.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## barres

Come on folks.  Just quit wearing that Eau du Mouse cologne when you put your BP on your shoulders. :Very Happy:

----------


## Tochigi_R

Wow. This is a pretty controversial thread. :3

My mojave is my bigger snake, and I'll let him up on my shoulders from time to time, but I always remain cautious about where he's at in relation to being wrapped around my neck. If it's an aggresive snake, I say heck no, leave it in your lap or on your wrist. If the snake is pretty docile and doesn't spook easily then once in a while is okay.

I'd never ever let anything bigger than a ball python up on my shoulders, though. The chances of strangulation are slim, but they're there. And I have weak little girl arms, so there's no chance of me being able to pry a snake off of myself. I'd be a goner  :Wink: 

I guess it all depends on the owner's comfort zone, and the temperment and size of the snake.

----------


## JLC

I'm trying to figure out what the POINT of this argument is in the first place?  :Confused:   If a person feels it is too risky or dangerous to drape a ball python over their shoulders...then don't do it.  How can anyone PROVE something when it's all a matter of opinion?  Every single one of us makes risk assessments every single day and chooses which risks we are willing to accept and which we will avoid.  

FACT: There are NO recorded instances of a ball python killing an adult human being...ever!  (In fact, I don't believe there are any recorded instances of a ball python ever killing a human of ANY age, but I'm sure if I stated that categorically, someone would drag up an urban-legend article to "prove" otherwise)

FACT: People HAVE died (and do so every year) by choking on some item of food they have eaten and been unable to dislodge.  

Therefore, no matter how you try to do the math, the statistics regarding strangulation (BY BALL PYTHON) versus choking on food are going to be ZERO to some positive number that is bigger than zero.  (That number just depends on which set of statistics you are looking at)

To get all bent out of shape over the infinitesimal risk of strangulation by ball python just makes no sense to me whatsoever.  Just don't do it if it bothers you that much.

----------

_angllady2_ (05-18-2011),_Anya_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016),_TessadasExotics_ (04-16-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

Everyone's going on about strangulation this strangulation that. 

I can say this, THAT'S NOT WHY I DON'T DO IT.
I don't do it for multiple reasons other than that.

You can't see what the snake is doing or where it is going, and it's hard to control it.If the snake slips and falls, it could severely injure itself.Ground snakes, like ball pythons, will get afraid when they are forced to hold on at a height. When you have a stressed out snake, your chances of being bitten increase significantly. I've heard many stories of people getting bitten ON THE FACE because the snake got scared on their shoulders.Technically, even a squeeze from a ball python can cause your blood capillaries to expand which could make you pass out, even if it wasn't that tight.

The chance of being bitten or hurting the animal is too much for me. I don't risk it. The ONLY thing I do that gets near my neck with snakes is I will use one shoulder to help me support a bigger animal, but I never let them wrap.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## flynn

> Come on folks.  Just quit wearing that Eau du Mouse cologne when you put your BP on your shoulders.


Are you trying to say I'm not supposed to naturally smell like rats?  :sploosh:

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## TessadasExotics

Who's geting all bent out of shape? lol

----------


## xdeus

> Also a Cincinnati man was strangled to death by his 13' boa in 2006. So never say never.
> 
> I never said that a ball python would constrict you and kill you! I did say that one could if it tried too. I also know that there has never been a recorded instance of a ball python killing an adult male human.


That actually looks more like a 10+ foot Boa.  Also, the Cincinnati death was reported as a Boa, but it turned out to be a Burmese.

Anyway, here is a pic of my BCI with my son.  The snake was about 6' at the time, so he's larger now but certainly nothing like the one in your pic.  Boas getting that size are definitely the exception rather than the rule.  

I'm not saying a large snake shouldn't be handled with care, but I certainly wouldn't be concerned about a Ball Python being a danger.  And a Ball Python might be able to kill a person... if one was suicidal and didn't do anything to stop it from constricting.  Even then, I have my doubts.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## JLC

> Who's geting all bent out of shape? lol


Might just be my mood....I really shouldn't participate when I'm in a bad mood.  Not a good filter for reading what other people are writing on the Internet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarassed:

----------


## psychophobia

my hand can squeeze a rat to death faster than grown bp squeeze the same size rat.u know what i mean right??

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## Skittles1101

Depending on the snake, I trust them enough for this.

My 4 year old son loves them, and I think as long as the snake isn't showing abnormal signs of aggression there is little to no risk. I wouldn't be worried with ball pythons, I'd be more worried with the larger species of snakes. I'd have no problem with my son handling a full grown ball python (with my supervision of course).

For the record, my son only does this for short periods of time for the snakes safety, not necessarily my son's. I have kept a ball python around my neck outside, in my car, running errands etc successfully. I just wear a necklace so they have something to hold on to.

----------

Enirei (11-28-2016),JamieH (05-18-2011)

----------


## Plissken

I would be more concerned with a large dog being capable of killing an adult, but I own a Lab and play with him all the time without any concern...i'll even hold a milk bone in my teeth and let him take it.  I suppose it is possible that a house cat that is upset and still has it's claws could scratch deep enough to open an artery and kill you, if the circumstances were just right...
I'd fear the ham sandwich more RIP Momma Cass.

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

This:

I would not let my son do (even if he could). Just not worth the risk, but a ball python? Especially if I am right there, there's no way in hell anything would happen. I know this has NOTHING to do with snakes really, but I work for a police dept, and I had a class on autoerotic asphyxiation (can I even talk about this here?). I won't go into details....but honestly it really does not take much pressure around your entire neck to cut off blood flow enough to make you pass out. Depending on your body weight (or the size of the snake) it can take as little as 5 seconds to lose consciousness. I found this shocking, but figured I'd share my little piece of useless info that semi-pertains to the conversation. CAN a full grown ball python choke you out? Yes, it is possible for someone who does not react well to adrenaline situations (there are some...can't even debate that) BUT I think the chances are so slim, I personally see no risk to put my bps around my neck OR my son's for that matter. He never has a snake out without my supervision, for both of their safety.

----------

_angllady2_ (05-18-2011),_Anya_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016),cayley (02-26-2017),Enirei (11-28-2016)

----------


## Drewp

Lol really, people think having a ball python around their neck can be dangerous?  I've had a bp tighten up on my neck, so I uncoiled it... they aren't THAT strong.  Sure it might be able to choke you out if you allowed it to, but thats the difference between stupidity and danger.

I get that they are constrictors and that being strangled, losing concioisness, etc is easier than some think, but unless you're asleep or something I bet you'll have no real trouble. 

Yes I saw the post about the bp wrapping some guys wrist who absolutely couldn't take it off... he said he couldn't get his hand in there to uncoil it.  Meanwhile theres a good 8 inches of its neck not in the coil... why not grab it by the neck, or even the face?  lol I'd take a bite over losing my hand.  Heck give it a cool mist of water and it will probably let go. 

I think if you get killed by a 3 pound animal, or lose your hand from a ball python coil... you've got a little problem with effort.  

That being said... if you don't feel comfortable with it, don't do it... I wouldn't suggest putting a big 8 ft + boa around your neck, thats going to be a strong snake.  A ball python?  You'll live.

----------

_Anya_ (05-18-2011),CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## Johan

Funny post, unless your a very weak, there is no way a ball python could strangle you. In fact, I doubt they have the strength even if you just let them go at it.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## angllady2

I don't know for sure that a ball could kill you, even given absolutely perfect circumstances.

However, do not kid yourself that one could not cause you to black out, because they can.

It takes very little pressure in the right place to knock a person out, like Leah said.  And even if you are aware of what is going on, a decent sized ball could in fact make you loose consciousness before you could stop it.  Would I ever worry about a baby ? Nope.  Anything over 600 grams, I respect.

That being said, I don't have a problem letting even my biggest and strongest girls drape over my shoulders, or even throw a loose loop around my neck.  I don't ever do this when I'm alone.  I have had one of my 2000 gram females tighten up suddenly on my neck and my face went red and I started getting blurry vision in less than 5 seconds.  Fortunately my hubby came to my rescue and uncoiled her tail first like I have taught him.  But the speed with which I came close to blacking out was really scary.

So, bottom line, do what you are comfortable with.  If the thought of putting a snake on your shoulders makes you nervous, don't do it!

Gale

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------


## fluffy3

Ive put my snake around my neck he doesnt seam to like it because of my long hair The other day my son asked me to put the snake on his neck and take a picture I always have the camera ready before he gets the snake so I dont have to turn my back (he is 4) I put the snake on his neck and within 1 second he had gripped pretty tight enough to put fear in my sons eys  :Sad:  I took him off and I will NEVER do that again just because I am now not comfortable with it and obviously it was not my hair the snake didnt like it is being on a neck ( The snake is just under 300 grams) I am just glad my son took the snake and held him 2 seconds later he has no fear of his pet he just doesnt want him on his neck again  :Embarassed:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

im 5'8'' 120 pounds so not big by any means, last year my 6 1/2 foot carpet python grabbed half the rat and half my hand and she wrapped around my hand start wrapping up my arm. She was in total kill mode and I had no problem overpowering her with 1 hand to stop her and unwrapped her off my arm. she is much stronger than the biggest ball pythons. lesson that day - don't text and feed snakes at the same time.

now a ball python not being able to to be pulled off even if its trying to "kill you" (which we all know would never happen).... come on. The danger is so low... well you can't even put a number on it because its never happened.

----------

CarpetPython (11-07-2016)

----------

